# Kubota loader power



## James Hooker (Jun 3, 2019)

*Kubota L 3901, loader lift power low, was told if 3 point hitch is all the way up it goes into a bypass mode and pressure is diverted back to reservoir, has anyone experienced this, I could find nothing in manual that addresses this problem.*


----------



## James Hooker (Jun 3, 2019)

Kubota L3901 loader not much lift power, was told to lower 3 point a little to prevent going to bypass and robbing loader pressure, nothing I could find in manual, has anyone got knowledge on this? Thanks


----------



## ColoradoTJ (Jun 1, 2019)

Did you test this theory out?

I'm thinking you have a different issue within the hydraulic system. Did you change the filter and have proper fluid levels?


----------



## James Hooker (Jun 3, 2019)

ColoradoTJ said:


> Did you test this theory out?
> 
> I'm thinking you have a different issue within the hydraulic system. Did you change the filter and have proper fluid levels?


Yes, I checked fluids and changed filter but haven’t had time to check to see if power is back by lowing 3 point to another position, hopefully get to test tomorrow.


----------



## James Hooker (Jun 3, 2019)

James Hooker said:


> Yes, I checked fluids and changed filter but haven’t had time to check to see if power is back by lowing 3 point to another position, hopefully get to test tomorrow.


Checked all that before but did not help, just talked to Kubota mechanic and he said same about 3 point position


----------



## ColoradoTJ (Jun 1, 2019)

Interesting find. Hopefully you get this resolved quickly. 

Thanks for the response, I don’t have a lot of experience with tractors.


----------



## James Hooker (Jun 3, 2019)

ColoradoTJ said:


> Interesting find. Hopefully you get this resolved quickly.
> 
> Thanks for the response, I don’t have a lot of experience with tractors.


When I get to find out if it works I’ll post, thanks for the reply.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

There is a stop that your 3point hitch lever hits against when you raise 3point hitch. Some times it will over time get moved back. And if that happens the 3 point dead heads and the hydraulic system will then bypass. Try moving the stop forward. If stop is missing put a 1/4” bolt there letting the 3 point hitch lever come up against it. See if that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Ps if you lower the hitch does tractor loader work better?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

